# Snow



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well we had a real nice day here today.All the snow is gone again.The fields are all open with no water standing anywhere.


----------



## Dan Schafer (Mar 12, 2002)

Ken, where exactly are you at?


----------

